# RCA Victor Custom Series 711 Hum



## jerry123 (Mar 19, 2010)

Hi, 

I just bought a RCA Victor Custom Series 711 which is in mint physical condition. Really nice credenza radio/turntable.
It has an intense ground hum and the left speaker is very quiet. The headphone out behaves the same way so I believe it to be the amp.
I've looked inside and it looks gorgeous. Clean, properly wired. The power plug is a 2 prong though, so I'm not sure what to look for in something that does not ground to earth?

Any ideas on what to look for?

Thanks


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I am not a tech repair guy, but it sounds like a bad output... or a short in the output, if it is happening on the left channel of both the speaker and headphone. Of course you may have already figured that much out. I don't know if it is something that is visually seen.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Another possible explanation would be broken input path wire somewhere, just hanging and picking up hum.


----------

